# PayPal in SA?



## ronandjoan (Dec 1, 2009)

Maybe this goes in the Lounge forum...but..

Is PayPal or some other online payment service available in SA - Actually someone needs to send me funds, thanks, JOAN


----------



## Karen G (Dec 4, 2009)

This information from PayPal's website looks like you can send payment to South Africa but not receive it from South Africa.

Check with PayPal to be sure.


----------



## ron1 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Paypal*

I use PayPal to pay sellers on eBay. Anyone in South Africa can register their credit card with PayPal and send money to anyone (as long as they are in a country that works with eBay. South Africans CANNOT receive money from eBay.

I think that both parties would have to be registered with PayPal.

You could also use www.setcom.com They operate exactly the same way as PayPal. They can also debit and credit bank accounts.

Please note that both parties will charge you a fee for the transaction.

RON @ FAIRFIELDS


----------



## Karen G (Mar 24, 2010)

I must correct my above post. Today I received a payment from a man in South Africa through PayPal and it worked perfectly. Thanks to my ad on TUG I was able to sell my Glenmore Sands unit.


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 24, 2010)

Karen G said:


> I must correct my above post. Today I received a payment from a man in South Africa through PayPal and it worked perfectly. Thanks to my ad on TUG I was able to sell my Glenmore Sands unit.



too bad the conversion rate from Rand to USD is so low.. or actually good for him.  if you don't mind saying how much did it go for, one or two bed, red ?


----------



## Karen G (Mar 24, 2010)

carl2591 said:


> too bad the conversion rate from Rand to USD is so low.. or actually good for him.  if you don't mind saying how much did it go for, one or two bed, red ?


Two bedroom, week 15, $300 USD


----------

